# Getting back into the hobby again



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, after a 35ish year hiatus, I've decided to return to a childhood hobby I enjoyed so much. Holy Moly has this hobby changed since then. No ez track or dcc systems. Brass track and that old yellow controller that used to zap me all the time.

So I decided to visit a local train show again this year and walked out of there with 2 Atlas DCC ready locos as well as a few used cars. I still have my original stuff and have a few questions:

1. Can I run the older stuff on a new track with a new controller?
2. Dcc or RailPro? I like the idea of a wireless controller. Can I use the RailPro controller in the DCC ready locos?
3. Layout. I like the idea of a "ring around the room" idea like a few people have done. Can I create it in modules that I can move around and build separately?
4. Dcc install. Do it myself or get the store to do it for me where I buy it?
5. Online shopping or local? I like both. Who to buy online with? Suggestions?
6. Ring around the room idea. How high, how long, how much width? I'm 6'2" tall.
7. Using pink rigid foam insulation. It seems a lot of people are using this. How thick to use as a base? .5"? My original layout was a 4x8 sheet of 5/8" plywood with a cardboard box and chicken wire paper mache mountain as well as random stuff I could afford as a kid.
8. EZ track or Atlas? 87 or 100 gauge. I'm sticking with my HO scale. Cork bedding or just use the foam core?
9. I was going to start with an idea of a modular layout that I can add to over time and not take up the entire room right off the start.
10. Books or websites for layout and ideas.

Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

1. Yes...one at a time, and your DCC stuff won't like it.
2. DCC if you're going to have a layout large enough to justify it.
3. Yes...it's actually been used i various configurations like that for awhile. Make it to NMRA standards for modules and you'll even be able to travel with a section or two.
4. DCC is not that hard to install if you're electrically and, to a lesser degree, electronically handy.
5. Both...
6. Yes...the height you can play with starting with your first module...by the time you get to your next one, you'll know the height you're most comfortable with.
7. I prefer plaster over a former myself...
8. C87 if you're just starting out and want greater realism, C100 if you want to run vintage equipment as well as the new stuff.
9. A very good place and way to start as you can more easily see what theme, era, traffic, etc...you wish to go with without overly committing to any one theme.
10. I don't read anything printed after 1985 except for DCC and electronic related information...'twas a much more creative hobby back then, filled with ideas for making do with your abilities rather than your wallet....:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I almost agree with what shay is telling you but i wan to tweek it a little. first welcome back to the worlds greatest hobbie. there are alot of us that tooke a few years off in the middle of life.



Roundhousecat said:


> 1. Can I run the older stuff on a new track Yes with a new controller? Yes but I do not recamend it. mixing DC and DCC.
> 2. Dcc or RailPro? I like the idea of a wireless controller. Can I use the RailPro controller in the DCC ready locos? Go Digitrax DCC
> 5. Online shopping or local? I like both. Who to buy online with? Suggestions? North Idaho Model Trains, Yakee Dabbler,
> 7. Using pink rigid foam insulation. It seems a lot of people are using this. How thick to use as a base? .5"? Use both .5 and 2 inch. I use the 2 inch where I plane to cut in creeks and lower sections of track.
> ...


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

ok great. found a couple of books that will probably help: Shelf layouts and track planning by Modern Railroading. I was thinking of something like this sort of setup I found the other day: I like the idea of it and it wouldn't take up the entire room, just the edges.
I think I'll take the old loco's into a local store and see if I can upgrade them. They'll need to be over hauled I think anyways.

Thanks guys.
lot's more questions.


----------

